# NEW SAGE Z-Axis fly rod for sale



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

It is a 7 weight 11 foot that was given to me as a gift by the girldfriend, unfortunately she already filled out warranty info. I am asking near 500 OBO because the rod retails for 735.00 new and it has never ever seen water or had a real seated in it. 

I know this is a fly forum, and not the for sale, but I wanted to make sure the fly-fisher's got a chance. If anyone is interested please PM me.

On the other hand I have fished Clear Creek the past 2 days with minimal luck. I did catch 2 friday but that was it. Run off is giving them lock jaw and they are quite spread out. I usually fish at home in Cleveland on big rivers, so according to the local down here, the creek is up and slightly off color. I caught both fish on a caddis/scud imitation, size 14, that was swung through holes.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

man why sell that rod, one of the best switch rods on the market. If you steelhead fish you dont need another fly rod for any form of erie fishing. plus it is also a good big smallmouth and hybrid striper rod.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wish I had a gf like yours that would buy a $700 sage for me.......


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice rod for sure. Wished I had the money for it, I buy it. If you want something to trade for small stream outfit let me know.


----------

